# Tutorial on tombstone peaker???



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Sometimes called Tombstone Popper, Peeper or Peeker. Search youtube for any, you will find dozens. You should be able to figure out what to do from the videos.
This is a simple one and he explains how he made his:






and Part2:


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

GREAT !!!! Thanks


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

You can purchase motors and controllers from www.frightprops.com. Smaller motors can be purchased at www.servocity.com. A motor, some linkages, "C" mounting clamps", scrap wood or PVC pipe (armature) and a skull are about all you need. If you don't want people to see the armature and motor just cover it with some torn "freaky" fabric material.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

thank so much for info!!!!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

ferguc, reindeer motors work well for these props. In addition to frightprops.com you can get them from kindys.com and monsterguts.com for about $12. These props are easy and fun to make, don't take much time, and are cheap to build. I have made several different ones and my 11 year old grandson even made one a few years ago.There are LOTS of different designs from peekers, poppers, and leering so the choice up to you. Like bosco said, search youtube for lots of ideas.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

thank you thank you. Ive been viewing these vids. great ideas


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

our first ever moving prop many many years ago. nice and easy start to understanding/making moving props. good luck with the build

https://youtu.be/ATMLX5BF-Us

hopefully link works.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

ty scarybella. awesome prop!!!


----------

